# T4 or MF2



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I was just wondering what truck people preffer; T4 or Mf2. Personally I'm a losi guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I already know what TOYMINATOR voted for! :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

i personally think they are both great. they really dominate the truck market over all the others. my choice is for the MF2. not because of brand loyalty, but it suits my local track and it suits my driving style better than a T4. but whose to say which is better? they each have their pros and cons, it depends on the person wrenching/driving to make it better or worse.


----------

